# New VW Owner very excited. Now I have a few questions



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello VWvortex! I finally pulled the trigger on new car. I literally drove off the lot 2 hours ago with a 2012 candy white turbo beetle. I got the manual and it's a blast to drive!! I'll post up some pics tomorrow!!

Now I have some questions for you guys/gals with the newer new beetle. 

1) Reliability on these beetles how good is it? I declined the extended warranty. The guy tried to scare me about "VW turbos" but I think he was just trying to make the dealership more money. I don't like extended warranty's.

2) Now I want to get to the modding ASAP. I figured I'd start with a lowering springs intake+exhaust. I know lots of people will have different opinions but what's a good quality made intake exhaust? And your favorite springs. Also, I am semi mechanical could I install the springs myself or would I need a professional install?

3) I know these beetles have a power window problem. Do you think I should be alarmed about this? I would assume it's been fixed by now but who knows. 

4) And lastly, does the VW 3 year 30000 and the 5 year transfer to another buyer?

Thanks in advance for the responses I look forward to this forum!!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

First off, Welcome! I really like the SPM exhaust system. Very good quality and fit but not much sound.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Basic H&R Sport springs upgrade will reduce your height by about 1-1/2", which isn't severe but does 
eliminate that big gap in the wheel-wells.

Unitronic's Cold Air Intake was designed to address the turbulence problems created by other aftermarket
intakes and since I've added it, many months ago, I have been more than satisfied. CBFA engine cars are
given a special mini-breather-filter 'add on' for free, if you ask for one.

Exhaust in my 2012 six-speed is the Borla. I 'personally' like the ability to keep noise reduced when driving
leisurely.....and then get a lot of 'snap, crackle and pop' sounds when I 'get on it'. Some report a drone sound
when cruising at really high speed on the highway but though I haven't found that to be the case, Borla can
supply 'for free' a small metal 'hourglass' shaped ventauri for insert in their pipe which eliminates the drone 
by slightly adjusting the air flow.

Since the car has such high torque, 'wheel hop' can be a problem. I was told to upgrade the 'dogbone' mount
insert to HPA's Red insert as 'Step 1' to eliminate it but must admit I also upgraded my upper motor mount and
transmission mount at the same time. As a result I no longer experience the wheel-hop. I also upgraded the
front control arm bushings to Whiteline's in order to help the car stay more 'planted'. 

Heat-soak I experienced 'early on', when the humidity soared, was completely dissipated by adding the APR
Intercooler.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

re the windows, just use your windows normally. You'll figure out soon enough whether or not the issue has been fixed.  (Seriously, before it was fixed, it would happen pretty much every day I tried to use my windows. It happened on my test drive even, but I knew about the issue already, and knew VW was working on a fix. I just didn't think it would take a whole year to get a fix to the field.)

I took the extended warranty, but my reasoning was more along the lines of "I'm financing the car for 5 years and the factory bumper-to-bumper is only 3. I don't want to pay for any repairs while I'm still paying for the car." I do understand that statistically the extended warranties are not a good deal, but was willing to do it for peace of mind. That said, I have not had any problems other than the window issue. If you're planning on modding, I'd also say skip the extended warranty as if they find out about mods they'll probably fight you pretty hard on covering stuff.

Oh, and welcome to the candy white club!  I've got the same car, 2012 Candy White turbo 6MT and still love it, have had it almost two years now.

GTarr


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!!!

ridgemanron - 1-1/2 doesn't sound like enough, my gaps look enormous. Could I see a pic of your car with them installed? I'll go measure the gap now it may indeed be the perfect height


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the family! I have a 12 TB and had the window problem during my test drive as well but they replaced the motor on both sides before I took it home. I just put H&R Super Sport springs on mine and lov'em! The ride is as good or slightly better than stock, except for pot holes. I have an APR intake and it made a considerable difference immediately. Im also looking at the SPM exhaust, nuthin' but good stuff from what I hear. This is mine with H&R Super Sport springs. Like Ridge said, about 1.5" to start and maybe a little lower after they settle. This was 1 day after install. Ummm............just keep an eye on the oil, but that's a long story! :beer:

075


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

On 3/19/14 I posted a thread called Ridgeman's Big Wing. If you can locate it , you should be able
to call up the first listed photo which is a side view with the H&R Sport Springs having been on the
car for some time. I tried calling up the photo from outside the listed thread but for reasons I don't
know, it seemed to be corrupted. At the thread listing, there was no problem bringing it into view.

Note: I was able to bring the thread (Ridgeman's Big Wing) up to the current day. You should be
able to call up the side photo on Page 1 of the thread.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

First off, Congrats! You're going to love it! I have a '13 beetle turbo 6mt. So far, the best things I have done are an AFE intake, which sounds great and noticeably increases performance, coilovers, and thE ECS short throw shifter. I will be putting a review up on my build thread after I drive with the short throw for a little while longer but I have to say, it's a huge improvement over stock. I have no idea how low my car is but it looks perfect IMO. Here it is. Hope to see your build soon! 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> First off, Welcome! I really like the SPM exhaust system. Very good quality and fit but not much sound.


This^, you can get race sections of the SPM exhaust for more sound !

posted using tapatalk


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Next paycheck i'm going to purchase H&R Super Sport springs shocking how much better/aggressive these cars look just lowered.. Amazing, nice cars in this also. Once I lower it i'll post pics asap..


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> This^, you can get race sections of the SPM exhaust for more sound !
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I have been meaning to ask you what you thought of them.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

*Intake Question*

I just ordered the lowering springseace:eace: I'll post pics this weekend if I can get them installed!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> I just ordered the lowering springseace:eace: I'll post pics this weekend if I can get them installed!


Can't wait to see it! Good luck on the install. If you have any questions during the install let me know. I've done 3 suspensions in the last two weeks lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm, now I think I want to get these H&R springs as well! There is just way too much wheel gap on these cars. Although, I personally don't want it to look as low as the red Beetle above ... are there any special requirements or restrictions for the TDI or convertible models?


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase! I think most people answered your Q's, but I'll go ahead and answer anyway:

1) After 16 months and 4,600 miles, my car has been flawless, other than that my tires seem to get a bit low in the front (just ordered an air compressor to address that). That's not even an issue with the car. 
Ok, so extended warranty. Here's my thoughts: if you pay $1,200 for an extended warranty and then sell the car, the new buyer probably won't give you more than an extra $300 for it. You can always add it later on. So I say wait until a few months before your factory warranty ends and if you feel you're going to keep the car for another few years at least, then add it at that point. Likely, you can probably get a better deal on it if you buy it separately down the road and shop around different dealers. 

2) Others have addressed this better than I could ever dream to.

3) I have never had an issue with this and I too own a 2012. If you don't experience the problem, don't even concern yourself over it. Chances are it's already been corrected long before you bought the car. 

4) Yes it is, but I'm not sure about the complimentary maintenance, which for 2012 model year still went for 3/36. 2014 onward it was reduced to 2/24. Also, I hear there may be a transfer fee for the warranty, which I'm assuming is modest. You can get a warranty transfer card from the VW dealer.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

3) I randomly get odd behavior from my windows on my 2013 convertible, in fact I had it today. I had to open the passenger door for the window to go up and the drive side back window wasn't happy either


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

*Spring Install prices*

I've called 5 local shops to see how much installing the springs would be.. They want ALOT!!!

1st) 650
2) 700 without alignment
3) 550

and the others were around that price.. How much should I pay for the springs to be installed?


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

WellHungSmurf said:


> I've called 5 local shops to see how much installing the springs would be.. They want ALOT!!!
> 
> 1st) 650
> 2) 700 without alignment
> ...


Shop labor is not cheap and the amounts you were quoted are in the range that I figured it would cost. You can save yourself a few bucks by doing the rears yourself, which is what I plan to do because it's pretty easy.

If I were you I would also seek out a shop that specializes in VW's or German cars since they will probably have the strut spreader tool which is needed to make the job go quicker and get it done right.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Get the tools and do it yourself. There's so much room under these cars, is a piece of cake

posted using tapatalk


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

I can only find DIY guides for golf's or passats. Is there a DIY for the beetle spring job somewhere I am missing?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Pretty much the same as golf. Drivers side will be a piece of cake. Passenger side you will need to drop the subframe a little bit to get the strut assembly out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Since the car has such high torque, 'wheel hop' can be a problem. I was told to upgrade the 'dogbone' mount
> insert to HPA's Red insert as 'Step 1' to eliminate it but must admit I also upgraded my upper motor mount and
> transmission mount at the same time. As a result I no longer experience the wheel-hop. I also upgraded the
> front control arm bushings to Whiteline's in order to help the car stay more 'planted'.


On recommendations of ridgemanron I ordered and installed the HPA (Red) mount and I can say without a doubt it eliminated all wheel hop on my
APR Stage 2 tuned Beetle. It costs a little more then the cheap inserts but it is well worth it. Also I don't get any additional vibrations like with those
cheap inserts. It definitely is a good investment! 

As far as springs go I would go with the VWR Springs. Perfect for a slight drop and made to work with the stock dampers. 

Welcome to the world of VW's. The 2012+ Beetle is very reliable. Some early models had the horrible windows issue but that was fixed in a recall. Mine never had it and I think it's because
it was a later Turbo Launch edition or perhaps they already fixed it prior to me taking delivery. Either way it's not an issue. Good Luck!


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, 1 month of ownership I got the H&R Super sports.. I'm goign to buy intake/exhaust next, thanks to everyone for their opinions and being so helpful and nice.. This forum has helped me greatly in my buying decisions.. 

And finally a pic of my car


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking Good! :thumbup::thumbup: Best Bang for the Buck mod you can get is a Stage 1 Tune regardless if it is APR (which I favor) or Revo or Unitronics. It will make the biggest difference in 
performance of any mod you will add. It's what you should add first and anything else will enhance it but won't come close to the incredible difference in seat of the pants performance. It will definitely 
put a smile on your face every time you drive it!


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Indy - maybe instead of exhaust i'll do stage 1.. Thanks


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Right now would be a good time. APR is having their Summer Sale and the Software is 15% off. Also if you have a 2013+ Model they shouldn't charge you for the install like the 2012 Models since they no longer
have to crack open the ECU to tune it. It should be an easy OBDII tune and there shouldn't be any fees involved to flash it besides the cost of the software.


----------

